# Paratrooper's new wheels



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

(And matching outfit) 









35 Weirdest Motorcycles We've Ever Seen - Mentertained


We bet you've never seen these 21 ridiculous motorcycle. These are hands down the most ridiculous motorcycles to ever hit the road.




mentertained.com


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

1. Henderson
2 Bel Air
3. Chevy
The rest, meh. The first one? That is the kid that gets beat up at recess.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Who the hck would want to ride a motorbike like that in the first pic LOL!


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

CatchySaver said:


> Who the hck would want to ride a motorbike like that in the first pic LOL!


Its the official ride of the "Rump Rangers MC"


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

stokes said:


> Its the official ride of the "Rump Rangers MC"


I'm sorry but I really tried searching them out on google and all I'm getting is gay porn. 😅


----------

